
Is Remote Work 'Bull***t'? - sduff
https://distributed.blog/2019/06/13/is-remote-work-bs/
======
quaquaqua1
No.

\------

To provide more context. No. It isn't bullshit. Magic synergies do not just
materialize out of thin air when you physically sit next to someone and eat
pizza together.

Truly motivated individuals can create something amazing even if one is on top
of a mountain with a satellite phone and the other is sleeping on a bench in
the airport.

Two unmotivated individuals can't create awesome code even if you lock them in
a closet and say they can't leave until they make a landing page.

